# Need a Reading from the REB



## greenbaggins (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of the Revised English Bible of 1989? If so, I would be most grateful for someone to give me the reading of Romans 9:5. It is odd, but Bibleworks does not have the REB, and I have not been able to find an online copy either.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2017)

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...LDBgQFggjMAA&usg=AOvVaw2T-mVzIu2hd4BTiQfCrL7x

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2017)

Here is the NEB; I don't know if it's been modified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 2, 2017)

Still as atrocious a translation of that verse as the NEB was, I see.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2017)

I didn't find the REB version, but I found Romans 9:5 (REB)






Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2017)

http://www.pastors-source.com/archive/index.php/t-8366.html

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

